# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Do you shop online from other EU countries' websites ?

## Maciamo

With the open borders, the flat rate for posting a letter/package in any European country, with the single currency, and especially the Internet, shopping in various European countries has never been so easy. 

But how many of you have decided to benefit from the common market on a regular basis ? Do you for example compare prices of DVD's or books on various websites across the EU ? DVD's always have the original version, and subtitles can sometimes be in numerous languages too. This may also be an opportunity to find rare items or things specific to one country (e.g. French or Italian movies), which are not available elsewhere.

Prices on Amazon France, UK and Germany are not always the same (e.g. discounts). But there are many more websites than Amazon, and language shouldn't be a problem, as an increasing number of such commercial websites have an English version. DVD.it, Greek Shops or Poland by Mail are good examples. Shopping on Ebay is even easier at a European level, as the search engine has an option for "European Union".

Websites such as Pixmania.com sell electronics as well as DVD's. Pixmania is one of the first company to have a regional website for almost each country and language in Europe. FNAC, the famous French media shop with branches in 7 EU countries, also has an online shop.

----------


## Kinsao

I think the only time is for buying tickets from Neotokyo. They are a German store, and I bought concert tickets from them. I'm probably going to use the French Amazon soon though, cos there's a book I want from it. :)

----------

